# Both heated seats not working...



## timmer77 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hey there I just bought a 2004 Vw Beetle and both heated seats are not working...Checked fuses and under seats and everything looks fine...Not sure where to look from here ...Any help be great.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

I recommend a technical manual (Bentley, chiton, Haynes or your choice) that will show the wiring diagram for the seats. Once you have that, review it to find out the potential failure points for the system. Then, get the tools together you'll need to troubleshoot (and repair) the system. Once you have the tools you need, use the voltmeter (or test light if you don't have a meter), unplug the lead that goes to the bottom of the seat (for the seat heater) and check for voltage when the switch is actuated. That would give you surety that you have power from the supply to the bottom of the seat. After that, check the other seat for the same voltage. If you have no voltage you know the issue is upstream of the seat itself (for now). If this is the case I would start with the wiring from the source (12v) as well as the ground to ensure they're both good. If those are good it may be that you have a bad switch (and that voltage can be checked at the wiring that goes into the switch). If ALL of these items (power and ground connections, wiring to the switch, switch, and wiring from the switch to the seats), you may have a bad relay on each seat. You could check that by unplugging the relay and (with the switch on to simulate sending voltage to the relay) checking the "hot" side of the relay to make sure the voltage is getting to the plug.

Parts can be found at a local pick and pull or in the parts classifieds, so if a part is bad you should be able get replacements pretty easily.

Yes, it's a lot to look at, but if you check it all AND end up fixing it yourself, you'll not only be able to say you did it yourself, you'll be able to help someone else down the road.


Mike


----------



## timmer77 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info Mike


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

No problem, any time. Let us know about your progress and especially when you get it fixed...


Mike


----------



## up50lut3 (Nov 8, 2015)

also, check my old diy heated seat thread in the mk4 faq for a simple view of the wiring


----------

